# Help me decide on Malaga



## JackieD (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello,
I have been reading reviews like crazy and I can't decide so I'm asking for recent knowledge.  A little background.  My parents (73 & 70) will meet me there (it'll be me and my DD's who will be 2 wks from being 10 & 14).  We won't checkin until Wed. (these are all Sunday check-ins) and all are 2 BR's.   My Dad will have a rental car and we plan to go on day trips.  My mom's a native Seville-ian.  Lots of stairs and parking far from the car probably not a good idea....

I've narrowed it down to these places which are available:

Club Costa @ los Farolas (2165)
Club Calahondra (1878)
Crown Resorts @ Club Delta Mar (1513 no reviews)
Club Marbella (2404)
Club Costa at Marina del sol (1409)

I'd REALLY appreciate any and all input.  Thanks so much!


----------



## JackieD (Jan 26, 2010)

*Club Calahondra*

I think I'm going to go with Club Calahondra (1878) because they have a room that is 6/6 vs. all the rest are 6/4 so no one will have to sleep on the couch.  This place is part of the Crown Resorts and they're all located in the same area.  The TUG reviews aren't the best (7)but it rates good with Trip Advisor.  Any experience with this one?


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 26, 2010)

I *think* what you really want to look at is the # of bedrooms.  Does the Club Calahanda have 3 bedrooms listed?  If not, then *I think* what it means is that either way, in a 2 bedroom whether it is 6/6 or 6/4 there will be someone on a sofa bed.  The difference being that the second # (the 6 or the 4) states which sleepers will have "privacy".  I've always found that to mean that they can get to a bathroom without traversing through someone else's bedroom.

So the 6/4 configuration the people on the sofa would have to get to the bathroom by walking through someone's bedroom.
In the 6/6 configuration they would be able to walk directly into a bathroom without disturbing someone else.  Usually we've found this to mean that there is one bathroom as part of a master suite, and the other bathroom is in a hallway so both the second bathroom AND the sofa-people can share it without walking through a bedroom.
Does that make sense?

When we went to the Malaga area, I initially did a search and with my 2BR/2BA unit I was able to get a 3BR/3BA at Club Bena Vista in Estepona.  You might want to search one more time and see if you can pull a 3 BR.  I was thrilled to get it because we were travelling with our 2 kids AND Grandma and it meant everyone had their own bed to sleep in.  ALso, since it was a bigger unit (3BR) it was on 2 floors (which was fun) AND Grandma was able to take the 1st floor bedroom which meant less stairs for her.   BUT.....we were there in the off-season (February).


----------



## Jimster (Jan 26, 2010)

*club LaCosta*

I have stayed at several Club LaCosta including the Marina del Sol and I find them to be very well done resorts.  I think the Tug reviews will bear that out.   I would stay there again without hesitation.


----------



## JackieD (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you for the thoughtful replies.  My computer must not want me to respond since this is the 3rd time I'm attempting this...

I would love to be able to trade into a 3BR but no luck.  I feel lucky that I even found any 2 BRs at this late date.  When I booked my airline tickets last minute (4 mos), I was working around FF miles and kid's school schedules.  

I called RCI (which I HATE...'I notice that your membership is about to expire' and 'I notice that you have weeks to bank').  The VC  told me that the unit I have on hold is for 2BR/2BA and it has 1 king bed and 2 doubles in the second bedroom.  I really hope that's true b/c my parents are very loud snorers and I'd rather have a BR door and not have anyone sleep on the couch :zzz: My daughters can share a bed and I'd have one to myself.

I read and re-read every review I can find.  Several other resorts stated the resort is not a good situation for those who have mobility issues because of hills, steps and distance from amenities/parking.  I want to make it easy on my mom since she has a hard time walking and stairs.  This one lists an elevator too. 

Club La Costa Marina del Sol lists 6/6, maybe should call about that one too.

I'm still searching options and I have until tomorrow to confirm...

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Jimster (Jan 27, 2010)

*steps*

I would book Club LaCosta and then call afterwards and see if they couldn't give you an assessible unit.  Depending on where you are, there are some units that have no stairs.  As far as a late choice goes, there is always space in Spain because it is overbuilt with timeshares.


----------



## JackieD (Jan 27, 2010)

*RCI !!!*

And this is why RCI drives me crazy....I now have a unit on hold at both Calahonda & Club LaCosta @ Marina del Sol.  I called RCI to ask about the bed configuration and was told NEITHER place has a bed config. description.  So did the VC yesterday completely lie???  Now I need to contact both resorts and ask them (according to VC today).

Hibblen -- I think you were right about 6/6 vs 6/4 it's the bathroom situation....2 vs. 1


----------



## Jimster (Jan 27, 2010)

*RCI*

GOSH GEE! Lucky we get to pay more now for exchanges with RCI.  I like rewarding these VC for their high level of service.:hysterical:


----------



## JackieD (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, ain't it great :ignore:   So, both resorts responded very quickly to my questions and guess what...same bed set up for both resorts (thanks RCI)--1 double, two twins and a sleeper sofa.  Glad I found out now vs. when we show up.

Jimster, on your recommendation  I'm going with Club la Costa Marina del Sol.  They told me via email that I can request a room that is on one level and accessible for my mom just like you said.  Have to say that so far both resorts have had great customer service.  I'm looking forward to staying but will probably be sad it'll only be for 4 nights.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 31, 2010)

You'll have a wonderful time in Spain!

Are you going for "the beach" or going for sightseeing?

Do warn your mom that my mother-in-law who travelled with us and the kids commented that Spain seemed "all uphill!"  But that was probably where we dragged her to.....Gibraltar, Rhonda, Cueva de la Pileta, Granada, etc.

Spots that particularly kind of remind me *not* being "so uphill" were the Cueva de Nerja and Nerja itself.  Both were really nice and everyone loves a cueva (cave)!  Mijas (stairs and slopes, but not TOO many and they were gradual). Tarifa (unless you wanted to walk up on the city walls, but the cobblestone streets were uneven).  If you go to Granada, drive your car onto the rock itself because your mother could probably never get around by foot.  But realize parking is TERRIBLE in the high season.  The Alhambra in Granada is very worthwhile.  The palace itself at the Alhambra doesn't involve a lot of steps.  The Alcazaba fortress part (I may be writing that name wrong from my faulty memory) DOES have a lot of steps, so your mom would maybe want to find a bench to sit on while you took the kids in there.  I would drive between the Alhambra and the main part of Granada if you go.....it's a very walkable distance but is all downhill one way and all uphill the other way.  Huff...puff....huff....puff.

You might want to ask Zac495 as she sprained her ankle right before their trip to Spain so she was "mobility impaired" also!  She might have some good ideas for your mom!


----------



## chriskre (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't know if you have access to II, but if you do, Marriott Marbela, has underground parking so you park right under your building and take an elevator.  Also it has very mild hills and has ramps so she could take her time without having to take the steps inside the resort.  It's a beautiful resort.

Most of the area is all hills anyway but if you have a car it won't be so bad.


----------



## JackieD (Feb 1, 2010)

hello all,
I can FINALLY rest a little now.  I've booked my FF miles, connecting flight from Madrid to Malaga, booked my timeshare, warned my Spanish relatives and notified my kids teachers  .

I don't have access to II (wish I could do Marriott) but I've contacted Marina del Sol several times and they have been very helpful saying that they'll try to accomodate whatever (close parking access, unit on one floor, near amenities etc.)  My mom isn't in a wheelchair or anything but she's 73 and slowing down a bit.  She's a native of Sevilla and is 'used' to the walking around the cities but thinks *I* just want to go, go, go.  I don't really, the only time I am a crazy tourist is at Disney World  and I just took them for my Dad's 70th birthday.  They were worn out there.  I look forward to just letting them do the 'driving' since I'm usually the planner and eating my way through Spain :hysterical: 

I've been to Granada and the Alhambra with her.  This time we are going to go to Gibralter, Rhonda and Cordova.  My relatives live in Sevilla so the week after the timeshare I will be there for 5 days.  My aunt and uncle have a condo on the beach in Portugal so we'll spend some time there too.  Boy, I feel tired already lol.  The daughters that I'm taking are almost 14 and 10. My 16 yo went with me and my mom when she was 12.  It is an experience that they really need to do while my aunts, uncles and cousins are still around.  My great aunt (96)and great uncle (97) recently died and these daughters will miss out on meeting them.

Thanks for the well wishes.  Looking forward to it (once the travel part is over :zzz: )

Jackie


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

What a fantastic trip it will be!  And what a great experience for your kids visiting relatives!

Near Ronda is the Cueva de la Pileta.  It is a cave that you can go into and see prehistoric cave paintings.  The directions are in the Rick Steve's Spain guidebook.  My MIL held my arm the whole way (she must have been about 70 when we went, and had suffered a broken hip in a fall in 2001, but is active) and it was definetely slippery with uneven footing, but she AND my kids said it was the best thing of the whole vacation!  (hubby and I agreed).  It's easy to do on a daytrip to Ronda (we went to the cueva first, then back to Ronda).

Have you been to Ronda before?  It's amazing!  Though I had nightmares of my kids falling over the edge into the chasm!!!!!!!  My boys really liked the bull fighting ring and the museum attached to it.  We ended up walking along the city walls and alllllllllll the way down to the bottom of the town (downhill) to the oldest bridge.  Even my MIL did it, though it was quite a hike back up all those stairs.


----------



## JackieD (Feb 2, 2010)

thank you, Debi-
I've never been to Ronda before.  I didn't know anything about Cueva de la Pileta.  I got Rick Steves book from the library but I haven't looked at it yet.  My parents go back to Spain every year but I'm not sure if they've done the cave. I'll have to ask them and insist we go.  My dad will definitely venture in with us.   Sounds great!  I appreciate the information, it helps a lot to hear of others experiences -- especially with kids.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 2, 2010)

*Ronda*

On your way UP to Ronda be sure to look behind you.  On a clear day you can see Gibraltar just as it is in the Prudential Commercial.  Incidently, I think that is enough for Gibraltar but to each their own.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

Jimster and I have a mild disagreement on Gibraltar.....my family loved it!   

Jimster, it was funny because the day we arrived in Spain (we were in Estepona) we were walking down to the beach and I commented_ "I wonder if you can SEE the Rock of Gibraltar?"_ and as we stepped onto the beach we looked to the right and OH!  There it was.....looking EXACTLY like (as we all cried out) *the Prudential commercial!!!!*

Read the stuff in Rick Steve's on the Cueva de la Pileta and follow his directions *exactly*.  Make special note of the times that the farmer runs the tours.  He isn't kidding!  Those are the times and those are the only times and don't be late or you'll be out of luck and you will absolutely kick yourself.

Another thing my kids really liked was (Shhhhh Jim! :ignore: )  the Rock of Gibraltar.  Not the town itself, but the rock with all of its apes and the tunnels and the WWII history and the Cave of St. Michael and its views across to Morocco.  They also liked eating churros & chocolate (of course).  They're both boys and they were fairly small then (5th and 2nd grade).  They also liked Granada (we followed Rick Steve's suggestions and they can still quote Boabdil's mother) and also the story of the father at Tarifa (read the story in Rick Steve's.....those were TOUGH parents back then!!!!).

There is a castle right by the freeway in the Malaga area.  The Castillo Sohail?  My kids got a KICK out of running all around in it and exploring.  It's wedged between the freeway and the beach, and we happened to stop in because we were driving and said *What is THAT?!  Can we go IN it?!?!* and it ended up being a great memory for the kids!  (I think my boys like anything where they can climb around....rocks, castles, anything!  (they're still that way and they're in high school and middle school now).


----------



## Jimster (Feb 2, 2010)

*Gibraltar*

Now I am not going to try and push my view (well not much).  I understand that some like Gibraltar.  The caves are interesting and the monkeys are too (even though they ended up on top of my car).  My complaints are that I thought it was not the cleanest place I'd ever been and it can be a hassle getting in and out.  If you are wise, there are ways to avoid some of the traffic.  As I recall Rick Steve's may suggest what to do here.  However, given one day and a choice between Ronda and Gibraltar.  I pick Ronda and if possible for more than one day.  As with many things, sometimes you have to experience it even though you may ultimately not like it- at least you can say you did it.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 2, 2010)

Jackie,

Don't miss Rhonda or Gibraltar.  They are definetely both worth visiting.

I have some pics here if you want to see my trip to Spain in December.  I have pics of the monkeys here too.  

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34051


----------



## JackieD (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 3, 2010)

Have a great time Jackie.


----------

